# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Seeing people you've never met before in dreams?

## Merro

Hey guys, I'm still new to this site  :tongue2:  I'm wondering... Has anyone have any dreams before where you've never met a person in your life? The dreams I have I never seen people before. Some people I know in the dream and some people I don't. I would have some dreams where I see a girl that I never met before. Sometimes I can see their faces clearly. Sometimes I meet people at stores in the dream I never seen before. Sometimes people say, The people in your dreams you have met before but you've probably just forgotten them and are stored in your memory. So I don't know. Sometimes I see people I never ever actually met in my whole life. And I was wondering if those people actually do exist but hard to find. I wonder if peoples dreams are connected to one another. Back to the subject. Anyone ever had dreams where you never met someone before? Sounds like a crazy topic...  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I have met people in dreams from other dimensions, and also people I know in this physical plane. I also met my girlfriend in a dream before I met her in waking life.

----------


## ashtrayogdc

> I have met people in dreams from other dimensions, and also people I know in this physical plane. I also met my girlfriend in a dream before I met her in waking life.



Thats trippy.  I remember when I was a kid I did the same thing.  Had a dream, we were all in the back of this truck and there was this girl I had never seen before.

Anyway, few days later I met her.  It was kind of messed up, I never told anyone about it.  I almost didn't want to believe it myself, kind of scary.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Why scary?

----------


## ashtrayogdc

haha that seems to be a popular line around here.  Well I was a kid, it was kind of mind blowing, like I said I never told anyone, just kept it to myself.  I think I didn't tell anyone because I didn't think that anyone would believe me.  I don't find it scary anymore if thats what you are assuming.

After lurking a bit around here it is obvious that it is not uncommon.  Really enjoying some of the posts, this place really opens your mind.  I will be returning regularly.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> haha that seems to be a popular line around here.  Well I was a kid, it was kind of mind blowing, like I said I never told anyone, just kept it to myself.  I think I didn't tell anyone because I didn't think that anyone would believe me.  I don't find it scary anymore if thats what you are assuming.
> 
> After lurking a bit around here it is obvious that it is not uncommon.  Really enjoying some of the posts, this place really opens your mind.  I will be returning regularly.



Awesome. I found three different threads of people saying they were scared of precognitive dreams just today. Weird. I hardly ever have them, but I think THEY ARE BADASS.

----------


## Kanano

Well, I've never met anyone in real life that I saw in a dream before (  :Sad:  ), but generally, that's what the majority of people I meet in dreams are: not in my waking life. I rarely dream about people I know, everyone's always random. 




But oh snap. If that whole "meet in dream, meet in real life" thing is true, then I am gonna have one really PISSED OFF old guy trying to kill me for flooding his house with water x_X



I mean, he chased me down the stairs in the dream, shaking his fist the whole time, I don't wanna know what he'll do in when he catches me. I just hope he buys the explanation of "Dude, I'm sorry. I was just testing out my dream powers" 



I am gonna say that, and then I am gonna run like the wind in the opposite direction.

----------


## Merro

lol this was crazy. I've had similar dreams about High School being on a school bus and falling for a girl in the dream. She was really beautiful and kind. I remember her letting me sit with her because there was a major thunderstorm coming. It was in the middle of the country and she thought I was scared so she let me sit with her. The clouds turned evil like and everything was like. Bizzar. There was thunder and lightning and crap. It started to rain... Talk about major thunderstorm warning... Big sounds of thunder. The dark clouds were touching the ground like some kind of fog... It was messed up. The bus actually went right through it. As it got deeper and darker every time the bus driven farther. Everyone got scared. The girl said everything will be ok and she let me lay on her lap... It was some messed up dream. I was hoping to meet the girl in real life but it looks like my calculations were wrong.

Why can't you meet people like that? It gets really depressing when you wake up in your normal life. Some dream. I've had similar dreams where me and some girl kissed on the lips then I woke up. Talk about dejavu.

----------


## Skywalker0

I just had a dream recently where I met my girlfriend's best friend.  I was able to describe her physical appearance somewhat accurately based on the way she looked in my dream and also correctly guessed her name after hearing it in my dream.  I haven't yet met her in real life and also didn't know that her name was Michelle.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

> Well, I've never met anyone in real life that I saw in a dream before (  ), but generally, that's what the majority of people I meet in dreams are: not in my waking life. I rarely dream about people I know, everyone's always random. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But oh snap. If that whole "meet in dream, meet in real life" thing is true, then I am gonna have one really PISSED OFF old guy trying to kill me for flooding his house with water x_X
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Funny, I also flooded a house two nights ago in my LD. I was pissed off because I asked this DC about my DG, and the B%^&* was mockingly telling me crap.

So I flooded her house to the ceiling. I think I was so pissed off the dream ended though  :Oh noes:

----------


## Luna

I know how it is. I have met my teacher before in my dream. But it wasnt my teacher.

It was like my teacher in the future

----------


## Baron Samedi

> lol this was crazy. I've had similar dreams about High School being on a school bus and falling for a girl in the dream. She was really beautiful and kind. I remember her letting me sit with her because there was a major thunderstorm coming. It was in the middle of the country and she thought I was scared so she let me sit with her. The clouds turned evil like and everything was like. Bizzar. There was thunder and lightning and crap. It started to rain... Talk about major thunderstorm warning... Big sounds of thunder. The dark clouds were touching the ground like some kind of fog... It was messed up. The bus actually went right through it. As it got deeper and darker every time the bus driven farther. Everyone got scared. The girl said everything will be ok and she let me lay on her lap... It was some messed up dream. I was hoping to meet the girl in real life but it looks like my calculations were wrong.
> 
> Why can't you meet people like that? It gets really depressing when you wake up in your normal life. Some dream. I've had similar dreams where me and some girl kissed on the lips then I woke up. Talk about dejavu.



I know exactly how you feel. After I dreamed of my girlfriend, I knew she was real. I really wanted to meet her in waking life. After we got together, she did something that reminded me of the dream. I dreamt of her a few months before I met her. 

I tried to dream of her again, but I couldn't, not until I met her in waking life.

this is an excerpt (it was a dream within a dream)

"I am tired all of a sudden."
"But, you just woke up!" said Raven.
"I know... but, I'm so tired."
I turned into a tiger, and curled up by the fire and fell asleep. I was at the house in Tucson again. A woman came to me, all in shadow. Whe shared breath.
"That's it," she said. "You and I we know each other."
I was so shocked by the familiarity, I woke up. I stretched. (I was still dreaming.)

----------


## Merro

> I know exactly how you feel. After I dreamed of my girlfriend, I knew she was real. I really wanted to meet her in waking life. After we got together, she did something that reminded me of the dream. I dreamt of her a few months before I met her. 
> 
> I tried to dream of her again, but I couldn't, not until I met her in waking life.
> 
> this is an excerpt (it was a dream within a dream)
> 
> "I am tired all of a sudden."
> "But, you just woke up!" said Raven.
> "I know... but, I'm so tired."
> ...



Yeah, It's completely weird. I keep trying to recall that dream again so I can dream the same thing again. But I kept having trouble doing it. I still remember the dream. I thought the dream was well calming actually. I keep having trouble to dream the same dream again about the girl during that dream. It's kinda sad if you ask me.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Yeah, It's completely weird. I keep trying to recall that dream again so I can dream the same thing again. But I kept having trouble doing it. I still remember the dream. I thought the dream was well calming actually. I keep having trouble to dream the same dream again about the girl during that dream. It's kinda sad if you ask me.



It is sad. I know how you feel. I actually had the dream 13 days before I met her. But, it wasn't until I had known her for about two months that I realized she was the one in the dream.

----------


## Merro

> It is sad. I know how you feel. I actually had the dream 13 days before I met her. But, it wasn't until I had known her for about two months that I realized she was the one in the dream.



Yeah, I think its cool actually. Meeting the people from your dreams. But depressing when you find out they don't exist. I remember one dream I was at a gas station being chased by this gang. And there was a school bus filled with kids. One of the gang members used a spell and it made me choke my self :s And there was a girl in the bus with red hair looking at me worrying saying someone help him. It was a shocker. I swear I've seen the girl before at the mall. It's weird.

----------


## GolightGirl

I just had a situation where I was a dinner party, 2 days ago, and met 3 people I'd clearly met in a dream, at the exact same dinner party.  I get 'dejavue' all the time, usually really insignificant stuff, but this time, I literally had the conversations with them, I already knew one of them had been in the Navy.  I knew anothers personality before I actually met him.  It was SO real, I literally thought this was my 2nd time to meet them! ( I knew this wasn't the case as none of them had recognized me or had met me before.)  I'm actually very excited about this as I've noticed a recent increase in my dejavue moments, being more people oriented.  I kept having it about TV shows funny enough.  Got annoying, always knew what was going to happen before it happened.  My husband didn't quite believe me, so I told him the ending to 2 different episodes of shows, then he realized something was up.  Around that time, I said that I'd like to have these about more than just TV, nothing important but something more obvious and can't mistake what's happened. (TV shows do show future snippets of shows to entice the viewer for the season, which might not have been the case, but not as solid of proof).  I'd like to dream more about actual people.  I had that dream weeks ago and it was really clear in every way.  I don't usually remember my dreams in my concious mind upon waking.  But things will happen through out the day to trigger a memory as if I was still asleep, really clearly.  Then this happened, meeting strangers I had no reason to know.  They don't even live in my city!  They were just visiting!   I haven't ever really put much stock in dreams until now.  I did have one thing like this 12 years ago, but this is so much more obvious (and pleasant) of an experience.  I'm paying full attention now and am very excited about this experience.

----------


## djonkoman

when I remember my dreams, there are almost always lots of people in it I don't know
but most o the time they stay pretty anonymous, never know a name or so, most of them are just secondary characters like all the people in movies with no are almost no lines
but I've had them play bigger roles too

but seeing people I know in real life in dreams is more special to me then seeing people I don't know, only a few people I know ever played a role in my dreams(mostly people I already knew as a kid since I had a lot more dreams/rememberd a lot more dreams then, also mostly only people I really know/knew, no vague acquaintances)

----------


## Moodyangel

I experience the opposite.  I dream pretty much about people that I know; especially people from high school.  I rarely dream about family members which I find weird.

Anyways, long story short, I haven't had this happen for me.

----------


## UsernameTheRand

LOL, I needed that.  :smiley:

----------


## Freemorph

I have very few dreams with people I even know irl. I always dream about people my mind make up. They are quite awesome too! And my head cooks up some good lookin girls.

----------


## Kaira

Most of the people in my dreams I don't know in real life. Usually, the only people that I ever see in my dreams that I actually know in real life are my family and close friends, and they often don't act how they would in real life. Also, the people in my dreams that aren't from real life often don't mention their name, or I forget it. There are only two names I know from characters in my dreams. The first is Kaira, the queen of the wolf women (the women were kind of like werewolves), and the other was a baby polar bear named Muffin. :3

----------


## suntok123

Well I had dreams which contained characters/people I don't know in real life. But weirdly in those dreams...I and those people I don't know act together like we really know each other. 

For example: I had a sister in a dream and I have a sister in my real life as well. What is weird is that sister in the dream was very very much different compared to my sister in real life. That sister in dream looked like a teen, pretty, and slim. While my sister in real life, is a six year old chubby kid. They are really different people. I only have one sister in real life. In other words, that sister I called in the dream was not my sister in my real life, yet I called her sister and talked to her in a close sibling conversation.

----------


## Kaira

> Well I had dreams which contained characters/people I don't know in real life. But weirdly in those dreams...I and those people I don't know act together like we really know each other. 
> 
> For example: I had a sister in a dream and I have a sister in my real life as well. What is weird is that sister in the dream was very very much different compared to my sister in real life. That sister in dream looked like a teen, pretty, and slim. While my sister in real life, is a six year old chubby kid. They are really different people. I only have one sister in real life. In other words, that sister I called in the dream was not my sister in my real life, yet I called her sister and talked to her in a close sibling conversation.



Yeah, the characters in my dreams often act like they know me too. :/ I once dreamt that I had an older brother who could turn into a wolf, but I don't have a brother in my waking life.

----------


## suntok123

^ Well mine is not just that...They act like they know me...and I myself act as well as if I know them(well...maybe because they were just normal and non-lucid dreams)

----------


## BenTheDream1018

I think that sometimes your mind compiles different features from different people so therefore you simply don't recognize these people because their morphed together.

----------


## longlostdreamin

how can it be that you dream of someone you have never met. for the last few days i have been have this dream about a guy that i know nothing about. the big thing is that he's american and i'm english. how can u dream accents and figures. that person must be real but there is something blocking a connection. i've tried different ways to contact him but nothing works. all i can remeber is that his initials ar DW and then it blanks . all i think is that i am going crazy. please i need advice or someone  to help me make sense of it all. i don't know any american so how can i make things up. please someone help me 

thank you  :smiley:

----------


## polarbearpk

im pretty new i made an account just for this reason i had a dream last night of the most beautiful girl i have ever seen but never seen in person im hoping i do see her in person like i don't know if my mind made it up or am i actually seeing into my future  ::|:

----------


## longlostdreamin

know one can tell u for sure i think i'm going mad. do u get details or know anything or does it seem like a blur.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> how can it be that you dream of someone you have never met. for the last few days i have been have this dream about a guy that i know nothing about. the big thing is that he's american and i'm english. how can u dream accents and figures. that person must be real but there is something blocking a connection. i've tried different ways to contact him but nothing works. all i can remeber is that his initials ar DW and then it blanks . all i think is that i am going crazy. please i need advice or someone  to help me make sense of it all. i don't know any american so how can i make things up. please someone help me 
> 
> thank you



Well, if you ignore him, and he disappears, he's a DC. If he is still there, then he is real.





> im pretty new i made an account just for this reason i had a dream last night of the most beautiful girl i have ever seen but never seen in person im hoping i do see her in person like i don't know if my mind made it up or am i actually seeing into my future



It's hard to tell. Try to talk to her in the next dream.

----------


## EkNinja

> Thats trippy.  I remember when I was a kid I did the same thing.  Had a dream, we were all in the back of this truck and there was this girl I had never seen before.
> 
> Anyway, few days later I met her.  It was kind of messed up, I never told anyone about it.  I almost didn't want to believe it myself, kind of scary.



 OMG This Happen To Me Last Night I Was So Deep In The Dream When I Woke Up And Remembered ThIs Girl I Really Liked For SomeReason But DidnT Or Havent Met  Her In My Whole Life . And My Cousins Were In It Followed By mY Friends And IDunno If This Is Crazy But When I Was Going To Apply For A Job Application At Taget In My Dream This Worker Who Already Had Been Working There Was Taking Us Somewere But I Didnt Know Where He Was Taking Us And We Crossed Something Called  " Emotional River " . But These Rivers Were The Strongest Rivers. And So The Water Makes The Truck Slide On To The Ledge Because This Street Was Narrow As A Small Pickup Truck We Were In Some Kinda Black Truck But Anyways The Car Fell On To The Steep Hill And He Stomps On The Pedal And We Get Up To The Road When SomeHow I Fell Out On The The Hill And Was Trying To Keep My Self Up  . But Then I Realize This Was Like Rubber So I Took Off My Socks And Climbed Back Up . But Then I Guess There Was 1 After Another Dream . I Dreamed That My Best Friend Johnny Was With his Dad Taking Me To This Like Say Swimming Pool Type And At The End Of The Pool Was Like A Door But Had No Door So We Could Just Swim By But Where The Door Was It Was A Small Wave Then A Huge Wave And Most Of Us Where Scared But We Managed To Get Through To See What Was Behind It Turns Out It Was A Swimming Pool .And So Me And My Friend And His Dad Were On The Side Of The Pool And I Remmembered I Asked " So Where Are You Going Next ? They Said We Might Go To A Public Park " And I Said Ohh " His Dad Said " You Can Come With Us . But From The First Dream I Had Up There^^ That Girl I Cant Stop Thinking About Her I Didnt Really Get To See Her Face That Clear But She Was Asian And Had Long Hair And She Claimed She New Me. And She Wasnt That Tall Maybe 56" And Im 13 . Is This Related To 2010 ? Email Me At [email protected] .

----------


## Razeth

Sometimes if you glance at somebody, you think nothing of it. However, your subconscious old remember that person and you may wind up seeing them in dreams. Trippy, I know. 

OR, you could not have ever seen this person and dream about them.. Weird but it happens :S.

Welcome to the site, btw  :Shades wink:

----------


## EkNinja

ThanKs, This Kinda Helped ( :

----------


## Baron Samedi

> OMG This Happen To Me Last Night I Was So Deep In The Dream When I Woke Up And Remembered ThIs Girl I Really Liked For SomeReason But DidnT Or Havent Met  Her In My Whole Life . And My Cousins Were In It Followed By mY Friends And IDunno If This Is Crazy But When I Was Going To Apply For A Job Application At Taget In My Dream This Worker Who Already Had Been Working There Was Taking Us Somewere But I Didnt Know Where He Was Taking Us And We Crossed Something Called  " Emotional River " . But These Rivers Were The Strongest Rivers. And So The Water Makes The Truck Slide On To The Ledge Because This Street Was Narrow As A Small Pickup Truck We Were In Some Kinda Black Truck But Anyways The Car Fell On To The Steep Hill And He Stomps On The Pedal And We Get Up To The Road When SomeHow I Fell Out On The The Hill And Was Trying To Keep My Self Up  . But Then I Realize This Was Like Rubber So I Took Off My Socks And Climbed Back Up . But Then I Guess There Was 1 After Another Dream . I Dreamed That My Best Friend Johnny Was With his Dad Taking Me To This Like Say Swimming Pool Type And At The End Of The Pool Was Like A Door But Had No Door So We Could Just Swim By But Where The Door Was It Was A Small Wave Then A Huge Wave And Most Of Us Where Scared But We Managed To Get Through To See What Was Behind It Turns Out It Was A Swimming Pool .And So Me And My Friend And His Dad Were On The Side Of The Pool And I Remmembered I Asked " So Where Are You Going Next ? They Said We Might Go To A Public Park " And I Said Ohh " His Dad Said " You Can Come With Us . But From The First Dream I Had Up There^^ That Girl I Cant Stop Thinking About Her I Didnt Really Get To See Her Face That Clear But She Was Asian And Had Long Hair And She Claimed She New Me. And She Wasnt That Tall Maybe 56" And Im 13 . Is This Related To 2010 ? Email Me At [email protected] .



I would like to read this, but it's giving me eyestrain.

----------


## DarkoMarco

What do you call it when you have met someone you have dreamt of and that person has dreamt of you as well???

  Okay, so it's 1991, I'm eighteen years old, I have this dream I'm visiting with this woman I know very well at her apartment with a couple of friends of mine. The dream was very memorable and when I woke up I had the sense that I knew this woman/girl, well. But, I didn't know her at all, not in the waking world. 

   So I go to work that night, at the Four Seasons restaurant, Granite City IL, I was a food server and I was working a banquiet party, I was to work this huge banquiet party and I was told a new waitress would be starting that night and she would be working with me, and I was to show here the ropes. When I met her, I was blown away, this was the same girl I had dreamed about the night before. The girl was between 22 and 25, blond hair, pretty, about 5'5.

   As blown away as I am by this, it gets better, and worse. We worked well together, and she was extremely cordial. Very nice manners, and a good hard worker.  At no time did I tell her or anyone about my dream, let's face it, no one would have believed me anyway. And we were working all  night, so that's that. So it's the end of the night, she hands me this note and tells me not to read it until she leaves. So i do, and I can't believe what it says when I read it. It goes on to say that she knows she just met me, and that she knows it sounds incredible but that she had a dream about me the day before she met me and not to tell anyone! And as short as that is, it was a full page note. I'm dumbfounded, I mean I'm floored, I was just slack jawed. Here I am eighteen years old meeting some one out of one of my dreams, and she is telling me I am out of one of her dreams. This stuff is trully twilight zone esque and I couldn't have been more shocked if a Koala bear had walked into the restaurant and told me I was it's long lost cub. 

   Anyway, about twenty five minutes later she comes running back into the restaurant and asks if I had read the note. I told her yes, and that I knew it sounded crazy but that I had had the same thing happen and I had dreamt about her the day before. (Probably not my best move. But I was eighteen and hindsight is 20/20).

    She was doing this fluttering waving thing with her hands and she was obviously high strung about the whole thing. I guess we had our own ways of dealing with the whole thing, I think at this point her way was to decide to pretend it never happened. She asked for the note back. I gave it to her. She told me not to tell anyone. I told her I wouldn't and she didn't have anything to worry about. She wasn't really listening to me, she was rambling to herself, she was beratting herself for having given the note to me. After she secured the note, and my promise I wasn't going to tell anybody, she left. The next day I  find out she had been hired as my replacement, the boss (Charlie Hestor, the restaurant was also called Charlies) thought I was too young for the job and that was the last night I worked there, I never saw nor heard from the girl again. 

 I gotta say, in retrospect I could have done a few things differently so I could have atleast had a few more communications with the girl. But, hind sight is 20/20, and I was only eighteen at the time, the whole thing felt so kismet, and the town we lived in so small, I thought for sure I would see her again. It turns out I soon moved to St.louis and then Phoenix and that was not meant to be. Was fate toying with me? Should I have taken the bulls by the horn? I don't like to admit it, but I regret not knowing this girl.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> What do you call it when you have met someone you have dreamt of and that person has dreamt of you as well???
> 
>   Okay, so it's 1991, I'm eighteen years old, I have this dream I'm visiting with this woman I know very well at her apartment with a couple of friends of mine. The dream was very memorable and when I woke up I had the sense that I knew this woman/girl, well. But, I didn't know her at all, not in the waking world. 
> 
>    So I go to work that night, at the Four Seasons restaurant, Granite City IL, I was a food server and I was working a banquiet party, I was to work this huge banquiet party and I was told a new waitress would be starting that night and she would be working with me, and I was to show here the ropes. When I met her, I was blown away, this was the same girl I had dreamed about the night before. The girl was between 22 and 25, blond hair, pretty, about 5'5.
> 
>    As blown away as I am by this, it gets better, and worse. We worked well together, and she was extremely cordial. Very nice manners, and a good hard worker.  At no time did I tell her or anyone about my dream, let's face it, no one would have believed me anyway. And we were working all  night, so that's that. So it's the end of the night, she hands me this note and tells me not to read it until she leaves. So i do, and I can't believe what it says when I read it. It goes on to say that she knows she just met me, and that she knows it sounds incredible but that she had a dream about me the day before she met me and not to tell anyone! And as short as that is, it was a full page note. I'm dumbfounded, I mean I'm floored, I was just slack jawed. Here I am eighteen years old meeting some one out of one of my dreams, and she is telling me I am out of one of her dreams. This stuff is trully twilight zone esque and I couldn't have been more shocked if a Koala bear had walked into the restaurant and told me I was it's long lost cub. 
> 
>    Anyway, about twenty five minutes later she comes running back into the restaurant and asks if I had read the note. I told her yes, and that I knew it sounded crazy but that I had had the same thing happen and I had dreamt about her the day before. (Probably not my best move. But I was eighteen and hindsight is 20/20).
> ...



wow... let me tell you my story... 

when I was livin in Massachusetts, a few years ago... I met this pretty blond lady... fit, a runner, big brown eyes, long nose, big smile, long straight hair. Her name is R. Pine. 

We fell in love. It was a weird relationship... we never did anything, not even kiss...

But, we used to tell each other all the time telepathically, "I love you."

We would stare at each other for five straight minutes and not speak vocally. 

After one of these conversations, she said out loud, "So, you think you're telepathic? What am I thinking?"

"What am I thinking? What am I thinking? Hey, you're pretty good." I said out loud.

"You're pretty good." she said out loud. "I have something to show you."

She then showed she was telekinetic.

I asked her if I could go into her dream (my psychic power).

She said yes. 

When I told her the dream the next day, she freaked out.

I decided I would never share a dream with anyone again...

until I met Raven Knight.

She taught me that sharing dreams is real.

Time goes by...

My dream guide, Xaphor tells me I must aid R. in dreams, even though I will have no confirmation it's working. I must do it for love and out of the goodness of my heart. I help her defeat a nightstalker...

I started having dreams of my dream-wife, Selene, the moon goddess... wearing a teardrop shaped moonstone on her neck.

When I first met my current girlfriend, I found out she has the same first name as R. Pine, is a runner, is from Mass., is also Italian-Irish... same build same facial features... it was crazy...

and she wears a teardrop shaped moonstone around her neck.... 

on her stomach is the tattoo: goddess.

***

Life is mystical and magical. You are a natural dreamwalker. Only don Juan knows where your journey will take you... maybe to that woman again? Maybe another version of her.  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## DarkoMarco

Thank you Waking Nomad, and thank you for sharing as well.

----------


## Zyrie

I'm quite new to the site, but this interested me and reminded me of a dream I had recently. What really freaked me out was how specific it was.

I was in the woods, I believe it was the local nature reserve, with his boy. I was wearing a black shirt, with an orange scarf, and jeans. And the boy, he had redish brown hair and he was wearing a red shirt and some jeans (could not see his face). It was the autumn too, for some reason it felt like it was October, and it was in the afternoon. I believe we were in a relationship because we were holding hands and gazing at each other in a loving manner. 

It's odd because I'm not in a relationship with anyone, and I've never seen this boy before.

----------


## deanmullen10

Yes, just last night, I had a dream in which an aunty that I dont know in real life, she was a mental patient, and I was scared she might hurt me, I never seen her face though, through the whole dream I seen up to her neck, but never seen her face, But she was talking to my mam like a sane person which confused me.

----------


## Desertfox92

> OMG This Happen To Me Last Night I Was So Deep In The Dream When I Woke Up And Remembered ThIs Girl I Really Liked For SomeReason But DidnT Or Havent Met  Her In My Whole Life . And My Cousins Were In It Followed By mY Friends And IDunno If This Is Crazy But When I Was Going To Apply For A Job Application At Taget In My Dream This Worker Who Already Had Been Working There Was Taking Us Somewere But I Didnt Know Where He Was Taking Us And We Crossed Something Called  " Emotional River " . But These Rivers Were The Strongest Rivers. And So The Water Makes The Truck Slide On To The Ledge Because This Street Was Narrow As A Small Pickup Truck We Were In Some Kinda Black Truck But Anyways The Car Fell On To The Steep Hill And He Stomps On The Pedal And We Get Up To The Road When SomeHow I Fell Out On The The Hill And Was Trying To Keep My Self Up  . But Then I Realize This Was Like Rubber So I Took Off My Socks And Climbed Back Up . But Then I Guess There Was 1 After Another Dream . I Dreamed That My Best Friend Johnny Was With his Dad Taking Me To This Like Say Swimming Pool Type And At The End Of The Pool Was Like A Door But Had No Door So We Could Just Swim By But Where The Door Was It Was A Small Wave Then A Huge Wave And Most Of Us Where Scared But We Managed To Get Through To See What Was Behind It Turns Out It Was A Swimming Pool .And So Me And My Friend And His Dad Were On The Side Of The Pool And I Remmembered I Asked " So Where Are You Going Next ? They Said We Might Go To A Public Park " And I Said Ohh " His Dad Said " You Can Come With Us . But From The First Dream I Had Up There^^ That Girl I Cant Stop Thinking About Her I Didnt Really Get To See Her Face That Clear But She Was Asian And Had Long Hair And She Claimed She New Me. And She Wasnt That Tall Maybe 56" And Im 13 . Is This Related To 2010 ? Email Me At [email protected] .



Why I Talk Like This What Does This Mean?????????

----------


## Cosmix

> I experience the opposite.  I dream pretty much about people that I know; especially people from high school.  I rarely dream about family members which I find weird.
> 
> Anyways, long story short, I haven't had this happen for me.



That pretty much the same with me.  Lots of people from high school show up even though I haven't talked to most in years, and it is incredibly rare my family member pop up in dreams.  My best friend is in nearly 90% of my dreams as well.

There was a 3 week period though, where I kept having dreams about this blonde girl.  She showed up around 3-4 times a week.  She never said much but I sure did get incredible feelings around her.  Haven't had a dream with her in it for a few months however.

----------


## JasonCrowe

I am 13 and i keep seeing this chick in my dreams and as the dream plays out it feels so reel and it feels like i've know this girl my whole life although i have never met her outside of my dreams. It was creeping me out so i went to the place where in my dreams me and this girl alway hung out. while i was there i noticed that the cubby house that me and her had built in the dream was there in real life. it was really freaky and in the corner of my eye i saw her but as i turned around to get a better look she vanished. I was scared because i have never been there before that day. That night as i dreamt of her i asked her what her name was but before i could get a reply i awoke to my alarm. Could someone please help me out?

----------


## kumkum01

Hi guys....I like this site....I was able to describe her physical appearance somewhat accurately based on the way she looked in my dream and also correctly guessed her name after hearing it in my dream. I haven't yet met her in real life and also didn't know that her name was Michelle..........


thanks with regards......

kumkum

----------


## thepractice

Yeah, you can imagine new people in your dreams.

----------


## Hades

Sure I've dreamt of people I haven't met before like people at primary/highschool/Uni/general public and celebs etc.
As far as people I've dreamt of before meeting though, more like a feeling of deja vu or the feeling you've met even though you never have. Couldn't recall the dreams that well tho, so may have been more of a face in the crowd situation.

Have also dreamt of friends or relatives I've never met though, funny feeling waking up and realising they don't exist, almost like having someone you do know fading into the background of your memory.

----------


## duke396

> Have also dreamt of friends or relatives I've never met though, funny feeling waking up and realising they don't exist, almost like having someone you do know fading into the background of your memory.



You hit the nail on the head with that.  It happened to me the other night, I was watching a video on Facebook of someone I had known since elementary school.  Even as I was waking up I knew this person, but her name was escaping me although it was on the tip of my tongue.  Then when I got my wits about me I realized I had no clue who this person was at all and had never seen her before.

----------


## lucidmirage

wow awesome  :smiley:

----------


## GMoney

For me, almost every single person in my dreams is someone I know in real life.  Occasionally there'll be a character who I don't know in real life, and those dreams are always more special because I feel more emotional and vivid.  Some of those people I'd just love to get a chance to speak to and know more about, and it would be fantastic if I ever got a chance to meet them in real life, if they actually exist.

Some of the stories in this thread are amazing.  If you ever meet someone in real life after you first met them in a dream...wow.  I'd love to do something like that sometime, and that's even more reason to keep a dream journal, so that if something like that ever happens, you can go back and have the description written down.  Some of this stuff is just crazy, but it's fascinating.

----------


## lucidmirage

sounds possible

----------


## Arra

EDIT: Ahh, this thread is from June.
EDIT 2: 2010!
EDIT 3: Oh that was the 2nd page, OP was February 2010!

Yeah, our minds make people up. One of my dreams last night involved someone whose face I saw really clearly. He was a unique person I have no memory of seeing in real life. Often my dreams involve people who are sort of half people I know, but different too. They'll contain qualities of someone but they're not exactly that person. It's hard to explain.

----------


## Mattchew

I keep having this dream about this guy with blonde hair and blue eyes and I can see his face so vividly and we talk and to sum it up, I feel so incredibly connected to him as he does me.   The reoccurring dream is plaguing me when I wake up.   I never want to wake up.   I never met this person in real life but in the dream I feel like I know him so well.  It's so bizarre.  I feel so at ease and I feel like I'm crazy bc it's just a dream.  But why do I keep dreaming it?  Is it possible he really does exist?    I'm at the point where I want to find out who he is somehow.   Anyone else go through this about dreaming up people you have never seen or met in your lives?

----------


## UzUmaki

I have the single most lucid dream of my last 5 years, 

I all starts i am seated in a foyer of a small cinema waiting for something but i didnt know what, i turn to my left and one of my work mates is sitting there but says nothing then out of the cinema itself walks another of my work mates but his father is with him, his father offers me a cigarette from a pouch but when i reach into the pouch its full of cannabis, next thing i know im walking into the cinema and i notice that the back two rows of seats are separated from the front by a red old-fashioned carpeted slope that is pretty steep. 

At the edge of the back row nearest to me are two twenty something women in wheeled office chairs in my way, when i move toward them they part and let me through as i proceed down the slope i know at this point i am looking for someone but i dont know who or why, then i see her she is a blonde woman with blue eyes who turns and sees me the smile she greets me with stops me in my tracks cold, i felt a great warmth in my midriff and a tingling like just before you start on the first drop on a rollercoaster, its mesmerizing, it made me feel so happy to see her that i smile too, and we stand there like this for a short while, then i turn and try to climb up the slope but notice my feet have no purchase on the carpet. 

It turns out i am wearing white socks and it is tough trying to get up the slope so i dig in with my fingers trying to haul my weight up this bloody slope all the while i still feel that inner warmth from her, who is she, is she some cliche from the depths of my imagination or was that stirring i felt so strongly for her real in some way, she was named gwen (not stefani (cliche)) as i am typing this i can still feel that gut sensation and its strong indeed, i dont know who she is but somewhere deep within my mind there is an atavistic knowledge that she is known powerfully by my being but how. 

This is kinda weird if anyone cares to share similar themes of their unconscious weirdness

----------


## Evaaaaaa

> I think that sometimes your mind compiles different features from different people so therefore you simply don't recognize these people because their morphed together.



This must be happening; your mind can't just randomly "Create" things... it has to use the imput thrown at you over the years.

----------


## ChassyGirl

lol, love reading these posts.  I can't help but wonder, how awkward would it be for a total stranger to approach you and say, "I think I met you in a dream once." lol I think I'd expect some cheesy pick up line or something, but when I found out they were serious, I'd be a little disturbed. lol.

----------


## zoken

Hi, i just googled up this forum while searching about my dream that happened last night and found it amazing! Apparently, i had this most vivid dream last night. It was of a girl i have never met in my whole life, goes by the name of Maggie T. The T is a short for a longer one but i cant seem to remember. So she was this really beautiful girl.. long black haired, all tied up. I knew i took a liking for her when i saw her. Its not like me in real life to have the courage to talk up a beautiful stranger so in the dream, i decided to leave as well. As i was about to leave, She told me " i knoew how you feel about me, and i feel the same way too." So i asked her for her number and she gave me but somehow, the phones we were using were so different from real life i cant seem to type out properly! I spend a long amount of time trying to type it but couldnt get through. (at this point of time, i was already sure i was dreaming. thats the reason i asked for her number because in the dream, i somehow believed that if i saved her number, it will be stored in my phone in my waking life. WHICH btw i checked and wasnt there...  :Sad:     ) i actually waked up soon after but i carried on sleeping to resume my dream. this time we were helping someone who seemingly dropped her contacts? she was still in the dream. And at the final moments before i woke up, i was semi-awake. i knew what was going on in my waking life but at the same time she was still there in my dreams. I didnt want to let go of the dream but slwoly my conciousness returned and i couldnt go back in.. I wish i do meet this girl in real life.. i am Singaporean and this girl had a singaporean look as well! Hopefully i would be able to meet her since our population isnt exactly very big...

----------


## EarthInferno

I've never met Arnold Schwarzenegger, yet he was in my dream last night!  It was so cool.  And no, I didn't ask him for his autograph.  lol

----------


## sandcastles

The only time I've had a dream where I actually recognize my family's faces was about a year ago. I had almost the same exact dream twice. I'll just type straight from what I wrote down, though I didn't even have a dj back then, I still keep the paper.

It almost seems like what I would imagine the place you go after you die. It's basically outer space, but with a bunch of colors swirling around randomly. (So instead of just black, it was all multi colored.) As I stand on a white platform floating still in this space place, I look over to see my mother, father, and my dog. (Though my brother is not seen!) They are on a larger platform, as I am on a small platform with no space to walk. They start jumping from platform to platform as they start going higher, like stairs. As I look up, there is a large white door that is open and is just pure black inside. 

----

About two or three weeks after that dream, it happened again, except this time my dog was extremely obese and instead of the space being multi colored, it was black, and inside the white door it was multi colored.

SO. Yeah, that's the only time I have recognized faces from my family. Although, I have had several dreams with my close friends in them.

----------


## Pegasis

I have dreams about seeing people that I never met, and sometimes when I am going to sleep I would see faces that I never saw before.

----------


## shennema

I dream mostly of being in homes, places that I have never been to in my awakened state. I mostly dream of people I don't know and sometimes my dream family is not my current family. Sometimes I dream of a guy who, in my dream is my boyfriend, we are very close, he is not particularly attractive but I know I love him. When I wake up I will long for him but I have never met this person and do not know his name. Weird huh? This has always been a mystery to me as well. I don't understand how a memory can arrive in your dream but has never existed in this life. There has to be some explanation other than imagination. Any thought?

----------


## Wolfwood

> I think that sometimes your mind compiles different features from different people so therefore you simply don't recognize these people because their morphed together.



It's amazing what the brain can do when left to its own subconscious devices. If you try to take various people's features, combine them, and make them look normal, consciously,.....it's very very difficult.

----------


## Wolfwood

> This must be happening; your mind can't just randomly "Create" things... it has to use the imput thrown at you over the years.



Still, if I told you to create a completely new face. To draw me one, consciously. You can do it. So why not subconsciously?

----------


## Pickle

I read that everyone and everything you see is recorded. Your conscious mind might not take it in that you looked at someone but they will most likely appear in your dreams.

----------


## Dragonworkz

I had a dream like this about a year ago. I partnered up with a super powered girl in the dream, and we fought crime. I had never met this girl in real life. The very next day, when my family and I went to church, a guest singer was on stage, and she looked exactly like the girl from my dream the night before. Needless to say, I was weirded out.

----------


## Pegasis

> I dream mostly of being in homes, places that I have never been to in my awakened state. I mostly dream of people I don't know and sometimes my dream family is not my current family. Sometimes I dream of a guy who, in my dream is my boyfriend, we are very close, he is not particularly attractive but I know I love him. When I wake up I will long for him but I have never met this person and do not know his name. Weird huh? This has always been a mystery to me as well. I don't understand how a memory can arrive in your dream but has never existed in this life. There has to be some explanation other than imagination. Any thought?







> It's amazing what the brain can do when left to its own subconscious devices. If you try to take various people's features, combine them, and make them look normal, consciously,.....it's very very difficult.







> I had a dream like this about a year ago. I partnered up with a super powered girl in the dream, and we fought crime. I had never met this girl in real life. The very next day, when my family and I went to church, a guest singer was on stage, and she looked exactly like the girl from my dream the night before. Needless to say, I was weirded out.



I find that in dreams thing come out that I have forgotten.  In my waking life I have all of a sudden remembered things from more than 10 years ago that I had forgotten, it is good when they are pleasant things, but I wish the unpleasant things could stay forgotten.

----------


## foxhunter

Hello guys, I'm new to this site And all your stories are amazing almost all our story resemble that we know this people in our dream or met them in our dream but not in real life. But my question(since this are fresh to my memory) have you guys dream that this  "dream girl or boy" that you like that grows old with you? I had a lucid dream last night and I met her again after few years in my dream, and its like a long lost childhood friend/crush or something. You know her story since day one same old setup like you met her in a city usually at this giant mall(I call it Mall of dreams LOLZ) then She always runs after you at the last min, this what happen again; 
when I was buying some stuff like to this store inside the mall when paying at the counter she bump me and she smile; and its like "hey, I know you.. and a slight pause(i don't remember your name but I know you, I know this is a dream since she shows up)" She is a very shy girl she looks like asian girl(I'm asian) with small dress(very cute) and she is like playful/childish in some way, the same resemblance that you remember that you met her in your past dreams but this time she older much prettier and she has a short hair now(its like sign of maturity or something) the only twist on my dream she is mentally ill or psycho thats why she she is random like she lives in prison or in a ward or soemthing. As far as I remember (her story when I was young)she burn some house or something I don't remember clearly her story since its way back in Hs. And now I finally met her again and now shes an older version. Anyway Back to the story; When I trying to catch up with her I said "hey, do you still remember me? its been a long time, I'm the younger brother of mark?" she look at me head to toe; she denies it at 1st and she smile; "yes I always remember you :smiley: " after that We talk like a true friend, try to catch things up when going down to the escalators at the mall. And I know this dreams are about to end since its like the 1st floor is her key point to exit of the mall. This time finally I ask her(usually she runs away before I ask her how is she? before I don't have the strength to ask her) but this time I ask in advance before she leaves me. I hold her handwrist real tight then, I ask her "hows your medication" she just nod and smile :smiley: . the shocking part is and told me "I'm taking it because I want to see you guys again" This time I stop and loosen the tightness of my grip; I felt the warmth of her smile when she fades away to the crowd(the pity that I felt for caring for so many years in my dream vanish). I almost cried this time.. and now I tried to find her until I bump into my brother again(same oldthing)and he said "i think I saw jennalyn or annalyn whats her name??" I told to my brother;"yeah I bump into her at the 4th floor, she said she is doing well and she doesn't remeber you this time" and my brother said "really?? she is the girl with(he just sign language)". I said; "yeah". when were about to exiting at the giant mall.. my brother point out "hey thats annalyn" she is rushing at the crowded escalator going up to the 2ndfloor. And thats the time I realize at this point maybe she lives at this mall(LOLZ) or Ill met her if I dream this mall again possibly at the same floor again...and this time it creeps me out, but honestly I want to talk or comfort her. Its like she is waiting for me for a very long time... she is trying to straighten things up after so many years....

anyway Hope you guys understand my story.. sorry for my bad english. What can you say about my story guys? :smiley:

----------


## Wolfheart

Theres always at least one person who I don't know in my dreams. But the thing is I never can remember their faces, I've never been able to remember the faces of the people, it always seems fuzzy or blurry when I recall my dream.

----------


## foxhunter

Actually in my dream I just remember her face this time and she's mature now. and it just struck me after so many year I just dream about it again but different time frame. I'm a normal person and its just amazing that this LD feels like real.

----------


## Wolfwood

How about this... Does it not strike you as odd that the countless faces you* do* remember seeing from day to day don't seem to make a show in your dreams, yet the ones you've 'apparently seen, but don't remember' show up instead? In other words, I don't believe the: 'faces you've seen but don't remember hypothesis'. I've never recognised anyone in my dream unless they were clear acquaintances or 'known' in some capacity. Yet in waking life, I recognise a lot of strangers' faces I've seen before, yet I don't know them at all.

I do believe the brain is capable of creating novel faces. I mean, it clearly does far more miraculous things than that with its creations - a face is nothing.

----------


## Huston145

I had a dream of a girl I have never seen in my life before and in my dream she became my girl friend. Will I meet her later in my life?

----------


## dreamman9380

this is pretty cool, me my self, im tryin to find my child hood crush ,  i havent seen in 20years,  but lately i been seeing her in my dreams but, i been tryin to get her phone number or  her  e mail address but its been hard to do it,    also i been lookin for some one to have share dream with,    age 20 to 35   female,   race dont matter, 
any one intersted   send me private message back

----------


## Wolfwood

How will you know if it's a female or not.... once in the dream world? ;p

----------


## Duffles22

Most of my dream characters consist of people I don't know... A book I've read was saying that a theory for this is that because your brain relies so much on your memories when you dream, and also because it assumes so much (to try to fill in the gaps, which is why your dreams are so odd) that it scrambles different parts of people you know to form a whole new person you have never met.

EDIT: The book described the theory a lot clearer. Its hard to summary it without writing a page and a half about some background knowledge.

----------


## Wolfwood

When people say the brain never creates anything new, it just combines stuff... they sort of miss the point. One could say the very same thing of real life objects: every known thing is, arguably, a combination of the 108 elements. Yet the universe creates many very different forms.... even if it's using the same Lego bricks from the same box.

----------


## Metaphasic

I've actually drempt of somebody I'd never met (typical simple recompilation of aspects from people I have met) only to meet them years later, in real life. Mostly likely coincidence, but eerie in any regard. This has happened only once in the 43 years I've been alive.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I think my mind uses people I have seen as a template and gives them whatever personality it wants.

----------


## Wolfwood

It's strange when you recognise a DC as a person you know....but they really don't, physically, look anything like the person it is. Very bizarre.

----------


## littlezoe

Personally this always makes me wonder how awesome our brain is.... it stores a lot of faces you've barely seen during the day and then recreates them in the dream with full detail...  :smiley:

----------


## Wolfwood

It makes me wonder why our conscious memory is utter shit in comparison.

----------


## littlezoe

> It makes me wonder why our conscious memory is utter shit in comparison.



Exactly.... ^^

The brain will always have some mysteries..

----------


## Wolfwood

> Exactly.... ^^
> 
> The brain will always have some mysteries..



And mystery is fun.

 ::D:

----------


## mtr

Hello, I'm new here. But I have a question for my dream:

One, I saw a man gave me a red ring. He wore it on my finger (the finger to wear wedding ring). He told me that he wanted to marry me.
Two, I saw I have a pot from the stove. I remember I wanted to cook water (I don't know what I wanted to cook). I turned on the stove. The fire started. I tried to extinguish, but I can't. Although it is not a big flame.
Three, I saw I and a man were in a truck. There are a lot of dogs will be killed and cooked. I asked him to rescue them, but he refused. I asked, "why? You don't love animals?" "He said. Yes, I love them" and just smiling at me when I was blaming him.
Four, I saw a face of the man was very clearly. He is a young man, handsome. He's wearing a black veston and smiling at me, but didn't say anything. I said with myself, I must remember his face. And then, I woke up.

Well, can you tell me the meaning of the dream? Thank you.  :smiley:

----------


## JorgeMesina420

Thats trippy i always have dreams and random people come out in them and sometimes a random girl that is cute is in my dream and i have never seen her before and i wake up and i get mad because i thought it was for reals and i wanted it to be for reals cus i wanted to really meet her. and i woke up from a dream that i had today and there was some cute girl in my dream and i liked her and she liked me. and i just kept thinking about her the rest of the day. i really hope i meet her later in my life. but its weird how people have these dreams. i think its a sign or something

----------


## Ceary

Last night, I dreamed of somewhere I have never been and I was someone who I am not now... a different time... I was in my thirties, a young man and I was with someone I had known since childhood, another young man. We were moving into an apartment and I left something in the area below, however, I am a married woman and I don't know him or myself that I saw in the reflection of the door window glass. I felt a love that I do not know how I am able to feel. Strange?  :smiley: 

It's not fantasy either, it's not emotions I made up. It's all real and it's a different time plane. I believe that.

----------


## Tranced

I experience this in most dreams, dreaming about People I know that I've never met before and visiting and being in places I've never been yet I am so familiar with them in my dream. However I have a plausible theory which is quite simple. 
Everyday we see thousands of images on tv and in crowds in outdoor life therefore our subconscious takes in all of these faces and places and they are never lost, just permanently stored in our minds. So our brain 'knows' these people subconsciously which comes out on our dreams. 
Everything we dream about is our subconsciousness.

----------


## isabella66

I've had dreams about this person for like, 6 years now. In the dreams we become really close friends and kind of fall for eachother.. I wonder if he's a real person and I wonder if I'll ever meet him. I hope I do.

----------


## jed001

i had a dream where i met a girl that i never knew, and then went some place the following weekend and saw the same girl. it was someplace that i had never been and this girl could not have been in any of my social circles, i was very odd

----------


## tangerine

Most of my DCs are new people, but after some dgging on that issue, I have to agree with Ben. These people are just different personalities, usually they are totally into one thing (one opinion, point of view, attitude) and they just serve as a file in your brain's database of distinguishing people's characteristics. A few of these "new" DCs are just pointless and are creations of the moment that your brain builds up from its observed and sorted stereotypes, but don't serve a purpose.  ::blahblahblah::  but I hope you get my point.


 ::cheers::

----------


## Sammoyke

I get this alot, except that even thought I don't recognize their faces..I seem to know them somehow anyway, in some cases even have a very very strong emotional connection to them. I had this one dream a few weeks ago, where I was this rather handsome guy , the type of guy any woman could see and fall for, but i felt this unbelievable brother/sister connection with him and when he left , i forget now why or where he was going, I remember feeling empty and scared not for myself but for him as though if he left he would surley not exsist anymore, needless to say I havent dreamt about him since and it makes me kinda sad, I have a sister but no brother but I guess I have always wanted one so it was just my subconsious creating what my ideal of a brother would be  :tongue2:

----------


## Seb2435

Well my dream was about 3 days ago about a really pretty girl she was perfect if any one can tell me how they met there dream preson so i know what to expect if it happens to me

----------


## CharlotteRose21

> I have met people in dreams from other dimensions, and also people I know in this physical plane. I also met my girlfriend in a dream before I met her in waking life.



I have had dreams about a guy I've never met for at least 3 years now. At first I thought it was just my imagination but it happens so much I'm starting to think it can't be my imagination.

----------


## reveriemyst

This has happened to me as well. I dream a lot about people I've never met before. 

But it's the recurring characters that are interesting. Yes most of the DCs seem to just be an actor/actress in a play, and if you stray from the storyline (become lucid) most of the DCs seem lost and have no idea what to say. 

I've had one character that I've never met before that has been in at least 30 of my dreams. And everytime I have a dream with him on it I instinctively know he's not like the other DCs. He knows way too much and seems more lucid than I am.  ::?:  I've come to suspect that he may be some kind of dream guide (haven't heard of that term until recently) since he has, on more than one occasion, pointed out that I was dreaming.  :Thinking:

----------


## Athylus

That's awesome reverie, I want to meet that sort of character as well. Probaly a personalisation of your subconscious? That's what I believe dream guides are. They are you, the you behind everything you do. Each to his own though.

I think the people you've _never seen in real life_ you have actually seen, it's probaly a face you've unconsciously stored in your brain. How can you dream of something you have never seen? 

Edit: By that I mean people who you saw walking down the street or whatever.

----------


## reveriemyst

I think what our mind does is combine the different things we've seen into one coherent image. So say the DC's I've never seen before, perhaps my mind is taking a face from someone I've seen before (from school/the streets/on tv, etc.), then uses someone else's hair, and someone else's body type, thus creating someone that looks new to me.  :tongue2: 

What do you think? Sound plausible?  :Thinking: 

And the 'dream guide'/subconscious character is an extremely helpful aspect in my dream. Not sure where he came from but am thankful for the experiences. I've heard some people say to try calling out to your dream guide/subconscious and see who shows up. ;P Might be fun to try out.  :smiley:

----------


## Athylus

Definitely a possibility. I will definitely try that out the next time I become lucid, just gotta remember it. My memory is always a bit foggy when I'm lucid and I can't seem to recall well. Really gotta learn to WILD.

----------


## reveriemyst

> Definitely a possibility. I will definitely try that out the next time I become lucid, just gotta remember it. My memory is always a bit foggy when I'm lucid and I can't seem to recall well. Really gotta learn to WILD.



The last time I called out to my spirit guide/dream guide (anyone  :tongue2:  ) no one showed up. XP Just a huge expanse of blackness.  ::?:  I was just like, 'okay..' and went somewhere else. I'd like to try it again and see what happens, but I have the same problem where some of my lucids are kind of fuzzy. I think it comes with practice and experience.  :smiley:  Are you keeping a dream journal? My first few entries are like one to three sentences, but now they're whole pages full.  :;-): 

Good luck!

----------


## Athylus

Yes I do keep a journal. I've also tried this site but got sloppy, so now I just write in my journal next to my bed when I wake up in between cycles.

----------


## BlueBenuofIsis

> Awesome. I found three different threads of people saying they were scared of precognitive dreams just today. Weird. I hardly ever have them, but I think THEY ARE BADASS.



I have to agree, Precog dreams are kickass. I have had many through out the course of my current life time. 
Just remember not to panic and don't assume that the other person had the same Precog dream.

----------


## BlueBenuofIsis

> Hello, I'm new here. But I have a question for my dream:
> 
> One, I saw a man gave me a red ring. He wore it on my finger (the finger to wear wedding ring). He told me that he wanted to marry me.
> Two, I saw I have a pot from the stove. I remember I wanted to cook water (I don't know what I wanted to cook). I turned on the stove. The fire started. I tried to extinguish, but I can't. Although it is not a big flame.
> Three, I saw I and a man were in a truck. There are a lot of dogs will be killed and cooked. I asked him to rescue them, but he refused. I asked, "why? You don't love animals?" "He said. Yes, I love them" and just smiling at me when I was blaming him.
> Four, I saw a face of the man was very clearly. He is a young man, handsome. He's wearing a black veston and smiling at me, but didn't say anything. I said with myself, I must remember his face. And then, I woke up.
> 
> Well, can you tell me the meaning of the dream? Thank you.



I would suggest keeping his face in mind, you may be meeting the man of your dreams in the near future.

----------


## BlueBenuofIsis

> This has happened to me as well. I dream a lot about people I've never met before. 
> 
> But it's the recurring characters that are interesting. Yes most of the DCs seem to just be an actor/actress in a play, and if you stray from the storyline (become lucid) most of the DCs seem lost and have no idea what to say. 
> 
> I've had one character that I've never met before that has been in at least 30 of my dreams. And everytime I have a dream with him on it I instinctively know he's not like the other DCs. He knows way too much and seems more lucid than I am.  I've come to suspect that he may be some kind of dream guide (haven't heard of that term until recently) since he has, on more than one occasion, pointed out that I was dreaming.



The idea that he is a "dream guide" is plausible. I can agree that he sounds like he is either a dream guide or as sivason says he may be an entity (a being that either lives on the dream plain, or possible is allowing you to visit a dream world he created). Sounds slightly nuts until the DC starts taking you to places that don't resemble the world we live in.

----------


## reveriemyst

> The idea that he is a "dream guide" is plausible. I can agree that he sounds like he is either a dream guide or as sivason says he may be an entity (a being that either lives on the dream plain, or possible is allowing you to visit a dream world he created). Sounds slightly nuts until the DC starts taking you to places that don't resemble the world we live in.



That would be incredible if it were true. In a few of my dreams it seems as if I'm torn out from my current dream and placed into another, not of my volition, it seems.  ::?:  It's too bad I'm not that coherent yet in my dreams.  :Cheeky:  I'd love to be able to just sit down and talk to one of these characters/entities to get some more feedback on who they are and what not.  :tongue2:

----------


## sleepysam

i often have people ive never met in my dreams and ive thought that too i wonder if this person ive never met is real and having the same or similar dream very interesting stuff

----------


## BlueBenuofIsis

> I have met people in dreams from other dimensions, and also people I know in this physical plane. I also met my girlfriend in a dream before I met her in waking life.



I have to say it and yea I know kind of obvious since I am his wife: beings (people) from other dimensions is one of the things sivason talks about alot when it comes to his LDs. 
I often meet people in dreams and then find them in my waking life also called precognitive dreaming (not as cool as hearing about the people from other dimensions, but just a triviality).

----------


## ObeyMySwag

I had a dream last night that really confused me and made me think alittle..im a senior in highschool now but In my dream I was older.. but not by much...probably just going to college.  I was in a hotel room with this other girl. She was gorgeous with long blonde hair. I remember specifically that she was younger than me, but not by much. She swore to me that she wasn't "like that" (meaning she wasnt a lesbian) when I tried flirting with her. I don't know why we were together in a hotel room or why I was even there at all! But during my dream Im pretty sure I knee exactly why I was there and who she was... it probably wasn't an important detail and that's why I forgot.. but anyways it started storming and I'm not sure why the storm was so scary for me, in waking life Iove storms, but in the dream it frightened me.. but then the girl grabbed my hands and held me and promised that she'd keep me safe... the emotions I felt for her were so strong.. I felt nothing but love for her in that moment in my dream, then I remember myself saying to her "are you sure you aren't like that?" Ans she only smiled and held me even closer.. then I woke up. And now looking back on my dream I'm wondering how I can have such strong feelings for someone I've never even met.. does she exist? Is this dream something that's going to happen? Am I going to meet her in my near future? I feel such a connection with this girl in my dream its crazy.. I feel like I know her, but I've never met her.. and now I miss her and hope she's in my dream again!! This is the weirdest feeling I've ever had..

----------


## ImagineShay

I'm new here, so sorry if I do something wrong, but I've been having these dreams about the exact same boy. The first two I cannot remember, but the one I had the night before last, I could genuinely see his features. He has jet black hair. Bangs straight across. And his hair is sort of long at the back. Not like a mullet, but it's longish. His nose is so cute. Really small, but not too small. And he has chocolate brown eyes. That dream the other night we were in the class I was in for eighth grade. He kept giving me jelly beans. Then we were at this town that I will not name. I picked him over my (so-called) boyfriend. And then I woke up.

The one I had last night was nothing to it. I was just in my biology class when I was going to public school, and the boy was sitting in the middle of the classroom. And he kept staring and smiling at me. That's all I can remember of that one.

What's the possibility that I'll meet this boy? Because I have the biggest feeling that he exists.

----------


## 101Volts

I once dreamed I met an elder man who was in his 60s at least. He was shorter than me and was balding and had white hair and I think was a bit fatter than I am, Overall. I was angry at him for honking a car horn while pulling out of a driveway so I walked over to the car he was driving in a rage and punched the car windshield, Damaging it. After that he said "This isn't my car" and I eventually said I'd have to pay for the windshield and I introduced myself and he said his name was Harry Banks.

Also, While web searching "Harry Banks Station Wagon" (He drove a 60s or 70s Wagon in the dream) I found this image which resembles the car I saw in the dream, Minus the alteration to the front left section:

http://artblart.files.wordpress.com/...pg?w=655&h=491

That seems like the same model of car in the photo, Too. 

And on another subject, I once had a dream prior to attending Church one day and some of the things in the dream I believe tied in with the day.

----------


## 101Volts

I had another dream in which I saw people I didn't recognize, At least off the top of my head. There were many people in this one - Children and adults and younger teenagers. One of them talked to me but I didn't ask her what her name is.

----------


## Brigid

I've heard the same thing about how everyone you see in your dreams, you've seen at some point in real life, even if it was just for an instant. I often see people in dreams that I don't recall knowing in my waking life, or I'll hang out with people I know but whom I've barely ever spoken to. The weird thing is that in the dream, I'll feel as if I know these people, even if I don't know what their names are or anything.

----------


## shennema

> I have dreams about seeing people that I never met, and sometimes when I am going to sleep I would see faces that I never saw before.



I do the same thing.  have had a boyfriend in my dreams who I have never seen in my waking life. I have visited a family who I know well in my dream and have never met them in this life. Its a strange thing. I never can decipher the meaning.

----------


## TheSheepCounter

I've also met strangers in my dreams, but I've never met any of them in RL before.

----------


## SouthernBelle82

I've had it happen to me once before (so far). I saw this kid I didn't know in a dream and the next week I saw them in real life. I didn't ever meet them though but it sure scared the hell out of me.

----------


## TheSilverWolf

Most of my dreams are populated by people I've never met before. I'm not sure I buy that every person you see in your dreams is someone you've seen IRL--I suspect that your mind creates a montage of faces for you in dreams. Just my opinion, I've read that elsewhere and it does make sense.

But yeah, I seldom dream of people I know outside of my parents--usually my DC are people I don't recognize.

~SilverWolf~

----------


## MissyDawhMajii

This is reasonably common in my dreams, concidering I do not have many friends irl at all, my mind has been known to 'create' some at times that have visited my house and i've hanged out with and stuff in my dreams.

Sometimes the friends haven't shown much personality, though. Then again, I have little irl friendship expirience outside of my childhood friends (for the current moment) so it may be my mind doesn't quite know how to 'create' a personality for them....


Its tough, being an aspie, being homeschooled all your life, not being in collage/having a job yet, and, seeming to only know how to socialize over the world wide web lol

----------


## Astaroth

Has anyone seen 'The Truman Show'? I had a dream exactly like that, I didn't appear in the dream, I was just the 'observer' seeing a lot of people I don't even know.

----------


## Ashikael

I've read on lots of different "fact" sites that the brain cannot invent faces and just pulls random faces you've seen fleetingly over the course of your life to use in your dream. Like a love interest in your dream could be a face you saw when you were ten at a grocery store with your mom.

However, the sites never actually link to any sources or studies done, so it all seems to be just hearsay. I'd love to see some actual studies done on the subject.

----------


## MissyDawhMajii

One person i dreamt about that i didn't 'know' in person was called....Sarah. She was a blond girl and actually looked a lot like this new friend i made in real life resently, actually! o-o;

Anyways, the whole dream was kinda interesting, I think it linked to one I had about pokemon the first movie and talking to a bunch of dreamers.....Also I told my mom about this person and then I learned from her about Saint Sarah, and maybe she went into a dream of mine and toke form as a girl with short blond hair o.O; (who looked NOTHING like how saint sarah is really ment to look lol)


I also used to see this little dark skinned girl who's favorite color was red in my dreams sometimes too. I still wonder if this one stop watch lady was her adult self.....my mom thinks she might be a spirit guide of mine as she said she's 'felt' her presence in the upstairs room with her one night a few years ago.

Its interesting.

----------


## Sierrala

You know, it's really weird because (textbook) psychology today will say that you can only dream about people you've seen - which means that yes, you would dream about people you know, but would also include all the random faces you see on a daily basis. I'm not sure what I feel about that - I mean, one theory for how dreams happen is that it's random electric activity when asleep XD so I wouldn't put too much stock into it. But I figure, if my brain can do such incredible things in dreams as we talk about here, and even waking I can imagine a face I've never known before, why can't our brains come up with people we don't know? I mean, heck, I come from a sadly undiverse town with lots of white people and not many black/asian/etc. people and even as a young child I had recurring dreams with a friend group of all different colors. Like a lot of people here, it's rare for me to meet people I DO know in my dreams  :smiley:

----------


## 101Volts

> You know, it's really weird because (textbook) psychology today will say that you can only dream about people you've seen - which means that yes, you would dream about people you know, but would also include all the random faces you see on a daily basis. I'm not sure what I feel about that - I mean, one theory for how dreams happen is that it's random electric activity when asleep XD so I wouldn't put too much stock into it. But I figure, if my brain can do such incredible things in dreams as we talk about here, and even waking I can imagine a face I've never known before, why can't our brains come up with people we don't know? I mean, heck, I come from a sadly undiverse town with lots of white people and not many black/asian/etc. people and even as a young child I had recurring dreams with a friend group of all different colors. Like a lot of people here, it's rare for me to meet people I DO know in my dreams



I'm starting to think that it's ridiculous to say "You only dream of people who you know or have seen in waking life"; I've met people in waking life that I never met before a given moment (And haven't most of us!), Why would I not be able to meet people in dreams who I've never even seen photographs of? It makes no sense. Try telling a man blind from birth what color is like and see how much he will express that he understands.

----------


## fenre

I’m new here, and created a profile just to post this since I think this is the right place for it.

I had a dream recently that was quite strong and also about someone I don’t know or have met (that I know of). 

It was a girl I was dreaming about, and the dream has actually effected me.

I don’t remember so much about how she looked. Of course, she was attractive, which was the main reason why I went to talk to her in the dream. However, what I remember really strong is the personality and the chemistry between us. It was this funny, safe and mature challenging way between us, and basically I fell in love with this person. It was not a sexual dream, but more of a dream of love, basically. When I woke up, I had butterflies in my stomach and I basically felt extremely strong when I thought about this dream.

This is unusual for me, since I basically has not been in love since 2007. I’ve got a lot of friends that kind of want to find the special someone right now, and many of them have succeeded in just that. I however, have not had that and I’ve more focused on my studying and to study abroad, taking another master’s degree. 

However, this dream has really made me realize something quite sad, and that is that I had actually forgot how it felt to be in love.  

This dream probably shows that there is a longing after this feeling and that I probably want it even though I don’t think about it day to day. 
I’ve been very lucky with my genes and with the family I’ve been in. The only thing that was missing was this drive for finding someone out there and someone to share my life with. Today I walked outside in the sun and I started thinking about this made-up person and I caught myself walking with the biggest smile. I then thought to myself; I want to fall in love again; I want to have something that I can call my own family.

----------


## Fallenchild

Ok so I had a dream like a month ago about this guy I liked, well I thought it was him. So in the dream my friends lead me blind folded to a park near by were theres this gazebo. Well they took off the blind fold off and there strode who I thought was the guy I loved, in a tux, that lives just out of my state and we have never been able to get to together. I walked up to him but his face was all a blur and all I could see was a pare of light blue eyes. He doesn't have blue eyes but I ignored it. I thanked my friends for setting it up and I noticed there was a girl there that I had never seen before. Well I went with him well my friends watched and cuddled with there boy friends near by, well the girl that I didn't know was talking and flirting with my friend Brad. Well the guy and had a small dinner and talked and danced. We sat down and I frowned, he asked me what what was wrong and I said that he was going to leave after this. I looked up at the blur of a face and blue eyes that shouldn't belong, and he laughed what sounded different to what it really sounded like. He then told me that he was going to be with me in the near future and that he would be going to my school. He then gave me a ring and put it on my finger, and he told me when he gave me that ring that I would know it was him. Well like a week ago I started school and during a class I turned around to see the girl that was in my dream, and I mean the EXACT GIRL! We became friends and we had Russian together so we went to class there was a guy in that class that I sat next to that said hi and I said hi back. And it was not until this last Friday when we where flirting and he laugh that I recognized him. He was the guy, the blur of a face that I danced with, from my dream. I started freaking out after class. But for curtain its him!

----------


## MissyDawhMajii

My NDs seem to invent new people pretty often. xD; Probably because I still don't have a lot of friends irl...yet. But I want them.

----------


## Dreamcapture

Reading this post is interesting because i am working on a new dream journaling system that has a social component. Dream journaling has been around since we were capable of reading and writing, but using a new system hooked into our social fabric it should be possible to meet people who are having the same dream as you are. I suppose it would be less about meeting a specific person about which you are dreaming and more about creating connections based around personas, emotions, images, and events with some commonly recurring component or sensation. Assuming there is some sustained use, it could even be possible to pattern the correspondences between people's dreamspaces and demonstrate to a certain group how similar some deep desire or dream becomes.

----------


## LucasPotter

I'd say that half of the people in my dreams aren't "real". I dream a lot about people I know, but I also dream a lot about people I don't know.

Oh, and I've never met anyone in real life that I had seen in a dream before.

----------


## JustPhotographs

I've had similar dreams, I actually have dreams I'm which I'm this guys girlfriend (he's always my boyfriend, no one else), but I can never see his face! I know he's tall and had brown hair but for some reason when I want to see his face I can't, either he turn around or I have to look somewhere else..it's frustrating to say the least
He's not only in romantic dreams, but I any random dream..it's like he's deciding where he wants to show up..anyone else ever had this happen to them??

----------


## insideout

One time, in a lucid dream, I met a guy who was also a lucid dreamer (or so I believed while in the dream). He gave me a small piece of paper with a symbol on it that represented his name. It looked sort of like a stylized sea turtle.
In waking life, I searched the web, but didn't find anything like it.

----------


## JustPhotographs

Now that you mention that I remembered that the guy in my dream gave me a paper with the name "James" on it, dreams are an enigma sometimes. Thanks (:

----------


## Sealightbreeze

I have had a similar dream. It used to be that I just saw the guy was taller than me and had dark brown hair. But recently. I have begun to see his face. I am happy with this person- yet have never met them or anyone who looks like them in RL. If it is pre cognative- I wish it would be the right time to meet this person

----------


## Annie2809

I've had dreamed about some guy that I've never seen in my entire life. Most of time I forget about people I dream about, but something was different with this one.The thing is I dreamed about our meeting, he said me his name, since in dream I was older I was going to work for his family so I had to stay at his house. I literally dreamed about like year living with them, about starting friendship with him and his family, about falling in love with him, it felt so real that when I woke up I needed some time to understand what happened. I could still describe them, I remember them perfectly. Even when I start forgetting about him, I dream about him again. Other dreams are not like first one I had, others are like we're trying to find each other and when we finally find each other dream ends. There is also dreams where I'm trying to find out something more about him, like his last name his ages, where is  he actually, but he doesn't get chance to tell me where is he. I just know he's ages and first and last name. After I started dreaming about him suddenly I'm seeing boys who reminds me on him. There was one funny situation where  I was going back home it was really windy day I was wearing coat. When I walked on the bridge I saw guy who looked like him, just one thing wasn't same his hair was curly and dreamguy's hair was straight. We were alone there wasn't anyone else around us. I stopped and literally couldn't move, I was just looking at him. I can bet I was all red, he looked at me I don't know if he smiled or not (but even if he did it was probably because he though that I was crazy) and that's it I wanted to tell something to him but then when I though better what would I say to him: " Hi, are you guy I have dreamed about few months ago?" I mean after that he would definitely think I'm crazy. After that I have never seen him again even he was coming from the way where's my home. Ah, forget about this what I wrote, I'm probably just loosing my minds  ::D: [/COLOR]

----------


## dreamer72

I do this all the time. Whenever I dream there's always someone I used to know, I currently know, and someone I don't know. It's so odd because in real life I'll have senses of deja-vu all the time. Like we were watching a movie and it hadn't been out for very long and it was my first time seeing it, but the end of the movie the house had a hole in the roof and snow on the floor and it triggered like a memory of sorts and I felt like I'd already seen everything happen that happened after.

Also, I just had a dream today that tripped me out, because I saw a woman today whom I've never met in real life, but this is the second time I've seen her clear as day in my dream. I can never seem to remember what she looks like when I wake up, though. But the last time I saw her she was like a motherly figure, and was kind. This dream, she shows up before I have to battle something/someone that I can't remember, only vaguely, and she shows up out of the blue and gives me advice and like calms me down a little, mentions the other dream I have years ago, that I forgot, then she just disappears like she did in my last dream. It's really odd because I can't think of what it could possibly mean. 

This site is cool as hell too. I didn't realize other people have had weird dream experiences as well.

----------


## apensworth

Yes I have had dreams with someone I have never actually met I am still waiting to meet him. I know he exists I cant really explain I just felt him, his mind, his thoughts and feelings I have had 2 dreams with him one when we were little about 7 and then second one I had when I was 21 that was only a couple of years ago...also I had had other dreams with people I know I have never seen before but those weren't shared dreams, I remember as I began to wake that their face would change to faces I have seen.

----------


## mobwicket

there are times that i also experience this, then meet them in real life.

----------


## Magic99

I had a dream last night where I was walking to school on a rainy day. And I was waving at a tour bus. Suddenly this girl (never seen her in my life) comes out of nowhere, waves at me and starts talking to me and she tells me "you were obviously waving to a girl, not to the people in the tour bus" (which I was) and she tells me something like 'she's the girl I'm looking for'later she comes and walks beside me tells me "Hey" and I reply with "sup" later she tells me "welcome, to a relationship " or something along these lines while holding my hand and all of a sudden it turned sunny. and I remember her father telling me "it's okay kid, I used to be shy like you " and her mother laughing after that statement and I still remember all their faces. Especially the girl's also she was wearing black shirt with light blue jeans and had black hair...unfortunately my dream lasted about 3 minutes cause I was gonna be late to school, but when I woke up I still felt her hand in mine. Does anyone know what that means I'm very curious. I forgot to mention that I kinda have a feeling I'm gonna meet her in real life..well I'm want to find her, I know she exists . Is that weird? I forget every dream the moment I wake up BUT I remember everything that happened in this one almost as if it happened in real life. 

Edit: In my dream, the night before I was gonna go walking to school, I found out who the guy that works in front of my store is. In my dream he was my neighbor's son ...Here's the shocking part..in real life yesterday before I went home from work I found out he is my neighbor's son. crazy, isn't it?

----------


## apensworth

Yeah I have I believe that we are linked and for moments at a time we connect through vast distances, some how we link up, some thing that could probably be traced back to a feeling in our brain, I believe causes us to connect. In two dreams I shared with someone else there was a common theme, we needed the others help we didn't want to do what we were doing on our own. Also yeah I have dreams with people I know I have never seen before but yet I know they are real there's some importance to their face I figure it's people that we have not yet met or may never meet...sometimes it's just a guy standing outside on the road staring, other times it's a person we meet up with as though that'd been played all along, I believe its our strong, innate need to connect with someone else on a deeper level, it seems to me that it's more about the feeling that we recieve and less about the person we meet.

----------


## Zayhunterbey

> Thats trippy.  I remember when I was a kid I did the same thing.  Had a dream, we were all in the back of this truck and there was this girl I had never seen before.
> 
> Anyway, few days later I met her.  It was kind of messed up, I never told anyone about it.  I almost didn't want to believe it myself, kind of scary.



No this is sooooo real how I just met so many people that I seen in my dreams they were  states away at the time and months later to actually think that these people in my dreams really existed blows my mind.... I thought I was dreaming up people 😭

----------


## Naos210

Usually, you have "met" these people, but it's more so just seeing them. Any person you have seen in your life could be used as a character in a dream. Doesn't help that remembering dreams exactly as they were is a bit difficult, so you might remember a dream different that what actually happened.

----------


## Zaldrizerme

I have dreamed a few times about people I never met. But within months I would actually meet these people or see them in my waking life. Those people lived in different parts of the world. After one particular dream I woke up and instantly knew or maybe even more accurate I strongly suspected the images were from my future. These dreams tend to leave a different impression and are also very different from my other dreams.  Also people I do know show up in my dreams. Most of the times these dreams contain warnings or more insight about them personally. So far what I dreamed contained a lot of truth. I also dreamed about sexual encounters. Once about someone I didnt know and once about someone I did know. Both were 100% as in the dream. The dreams were just fragments, but the details were exactly so IRL. It was so weird I think these events happened within weeks after appearing in my dreamworld. I also have had premonitions a few times, but these were about events like within hours.  I actually would go blank for a few seconds and than the image would appear in my mind. 

I also have dreams of people who I don't know, they most of the time don't really have faces are just blurry. These dreams usually grasp something I lack in this life. I really think these dreams and preminitions are the best part of my life. To have experienced such strong and undeniable force and power of one's brain / soul .

----------

